# How to make puzzle box



## dougreed (Jun 23, 2006)

Enjoy: http://www.geocities.com/skeneegee/


----------



## drkmagicard (Aug 23, 2007)

do you know if this uses a 8x10.5 paper... or whatever the regular printing paper size is


----------



## skeneegee (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes he does, 8.5 x 11 photo paper.

Let's see some that people have done....


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, this was awesome! Here is my cube box, my White (a) DIY fits VERY SNUGLY in it!


----------



## Inusagi (May 13, 2008)

That looks awesome. I'll make that one day.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool! I think I will try that when I have enough time/boredness.


----------



## w47 (Sep 12, 2008)

looks cool to me


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 7, 2009)

*what i bought my first rubix.....*

it didnt came with any box 

only the cube it self. i guess i should run and make one now


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome! Except I don't have clear coat...


----------

